# Hardener & Thinner 'Novice Question'



## WRussellE39 (Sep 13, 2016)

New to this area so apologies if this is a novice question.

I'll be doing a series of repairs this spring/summer on my car and have a few practice panels and bumpers to mess around with in the meantime.

I'm pretty set that I'll be using Max Meyer products (seem good quality and a sensible place to start)

My question being, when choosing product should you match the thinner and hardener (fast hardener to fast thinner) (standard hardener to standard thinner). My logic being if you had a faster hardener than thinner would this allow the solvents to 'escape', trying to avoid solvent pop - Thanks


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Nah I have max meyer 0200 clear for home jobs and have no issue using 8000 fast hardener to normal thinner


----------



## WRussellE39 (Sep 13, 2016)

Brilliant thank you. I went for 0300 and 8000 with their standard thinner in the end


----------

